# Pruning Crypt. wendtii



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have read and watched video's on pruning but cannot find the proper to trim the Cryptocoryne wendtii..I have one of these which has done great but it is getting a little to big..I pinched the stems of the taller leaves at the base. My hope is new swords will form from the bottom..Any suggestions?


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

You pinch from the rhizome than plant the rhizome. 

Amazon sword plants actually grow a stalk, which than grows into tiny plantlets, when about 3-4 inches than pinch those off than plant.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

In my experience with Crypt. wendtii, the older leaves will rot away as new ones form. I then simply pinch those old leaves off at the base to keep the plant looking fresh. As far as how they spread, look closely where the plant comes up out of the gravel. If you have one that has gotten larger around, then you are probably looking at many individual plants, not just one big one. They grow huge root systems, and then send up individual plantlets from the roots. Each of these new plants can then be separated from the rest and either replanted elsewhere in the tank, or taken out altogether. I actually find that they spread so well that I have to occasionally remove some of the plantlets that pop up where I don't really want them to be and then take them to my LFS for credit.

Hope this helps.

Andy


----------



## vangel34 (Sep 17, 2009)

My crypt wendtii is so huge that I'm afraid to get other types of crypts, lol. I still need foreground plants and everyone keeps saying to try crypts but the one I have is so huge. I may have to take part of it to my LFS for trade if they will let me do something like that.


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for info...I know what rhizome is from my anabus but I didn't see any rhizome as pronounced in my Crypti wendtii...I guess it's safe to assume that the Crypti will regrow sprouts from the bottom..Also this is a little off subject but how do you keep the root strands or whatever it is from forming on the bottom of stem plants...Mine are growing good but i can't seem to keep the bottoms from looking bad. Thanks


----------

